# Low tech 10 g -Anubias only-heavily planted



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Low light and limited ferts usually means algae isn't a big issue.

Anubias are slow growing. They don't need co2 or high light.

It'll be fine. I've seen a few Anubias-only low tech scapes and they looked great!


----------



## PoPoBTC (Aug 11, 2014)

Initial CO2 to deal with transition to submersed growth and to eliminate some algae is probably a good idea. I have a 10g with mostly anubias, it worked for me and the plants took a booster shooting new leaves more often.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I can definitely see that working. There's a ton of different leaf styles etc.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Java Ferns and Anubias bare bottom 20g and 10g lit by a single 14w and 9w


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Java Ferns and Anubias bare bottom 20g and 10g lit by a single 14w and 9w


That tank looks awesome!


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Dead2fall said:


> That tank looks awesome!


 Awesome setup!
So ,no fert regime at all?

What I like most about tanks with attachable plants (anubias ,ferns and such) ,is that they're what you may call "tactical". 

Algae invasion? No problem ,just remove rocks/driftwood with attached plants ,and soak them in a recipient with tank water ,with excel and a bit of oxygenated water.I got rid of the BBA on my Anubias by doing so.

Alien invasion? no problem ,just remove rocks/driftwood with attached plants ,throw them in your survival backpack ,throw the fish in a jar'o water and hang it round your neck ,and you're good to go deploy elsewhere. :icon_lol: :icon_lol:............in real world ,this means "practical" if you are moving house.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Really digging both these set-ups. Looking for something easy like that for me since I'm doing on-line classes and being a stay-at-home dad. Clean-up in those tanks looks like its the easiest ever!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks guys.

All I did was tie a piece of rock to every plant and placed them in the tanks. The top tank has a 1/2 g planted crypt vase that I couldn't see myself taking down so I went ahead and placed it in the 20. The bottom 10g has 2 glass bowls with dwarf sag in one and rotala in the other one.

Clean up is as easy as removing all the plants, vase and bowls, siphoning out the bottom and then putting everything back in. 

The top tank is a Guppy poop factory so easy cleanup was a must when I set that tank up :hihi:


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

My next set-up is going to be redoing my 20g long and transforming it to an Anubias/Buce/fern factory. I have Java Fern "windelov," and "trident" en-route as well as my first Buces. Basically I've been saving the plastic Gerber containers from my daughter's food for individual planters for Buces and Anubias as well as some "strapped" to hardscape(wood/rocks). Going to start it Emersed then gradually convert it over to Submersed. Bare bottom like these two or, these "planters," down in a kitty litter substrate.. I'm excited and, it should look very good! We'll see though.


----------

